# Looking for a mentor



## AspireToSucceed (Mar 30, 2014)

I need someone to physically mentor me for basic. Doing regular check ups on my progress, and chewing me out when I'm not doing anything. I'm sure few people have the interest or the time to start this with me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2014)

Jesus Dude. You are 16, go play football and chase some girls.   If you need someone to push you now, you're f'ed before you begin. 

Wanna get motivated?  Spend a few hours on YouTube and watch Making of Marines, SEAL's, Rangers, etc. 

Maybe you can find a friendly recruiter who will kick your butt once you enter Delayed Enty Program.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 30, 2014)

AspireToSucceed said:


> I need someone to physically mentor me for basic. Doing regular check ups on my progress, and chewing me out when I'm not doing anything. I'm sure few people have the interest or the time to start this with me.


Alright, so this is going to end here. 

No, you do not need anyone to mentor you at the moment. One of the most important traits expected of a SOF candidate (future or currently) is "self initiation" meaning "you don't need people to tell you to do something you know is right". 

Get good grades. Behave yourself. Live your life. In two years, if you want to try out the military, do so. If not? That's fine too. Make your mark (preferably a good one) on society in some other way. 

For now, just understand that coming in here basically asking someone to hold your hand for the next 2 years for something that you will most likely (statistically speaking) fail at is silly. This is a board of professional men and women that devote their most valuable resource- time- to truly helping people succeed. Your request will not be honored, or even entertained. 

Post less, read more, relax. PM me directly with issues. 

Thread locked.


----------

